# Schwinn Krates



## 727374as (Aug 24, 2009)

What were the colors if the Krates, and the names of them?  What years were they produced?  Thanks


----------



## mojoratt (Aug 24, 2009)

*Krate info*

Production of the Krates started in 1968 and included, as follows --

    Orange Krate    (1968-73)
    Apple Krate      (late 1968-73)
    Lemon Peeler    (late 1968-73)
    Pea Picker        (late 1968-72)
    Cotton Picker    (1970-71)
    Grey Ghost       (1971 only)

     The first 2 letters in the serial number decode as the month/year of manufacture.


----------

